# Стоит ли брать royal standard romance



## gennadiy (25 Фев 2017)

Можно ли поступить в консерваторию с баяном royal standard romance. ..реально ли. ?...+ баян модернизирован ,стоит виборка и подбородки...просто денег на круче инструмент нет.


----------



## zet10 (25 Фев 2017)

Не стоит.


----------



## gennadiy (26 Фев 2017)

zet10 писал:


> Не стоит.


Почему именно? И может есть что то другое для поступления и на несколько курсов обучения  до 1.800 -2.000$...посоветуйте пожалуйста!


----------



## grigoriys (26 Фев 2017)

gennadiy (26.02.2017, 02:02) писал:


> на несколько курсов до 1.800 -2.000$


бюджет не велик. можно попробовать поискать живую "Россию"...


----------

